# Back at it again boys!



## caballo_calvo (May 3, 2020)

Just wanted to say what?s up fellas. Couldn?t even remember my handle and had to redownload Tapatalk lol

Was on here a few years back, going with Drugsgear doing my own HRT. Very happy with Alan. Finally told my doc since my wife and I were trying to have a baby after two miscarriages. I was taking Clomid and Aromasin so we checked all my levels, all looked very good. He was actually our fertility doc and just started prescribing me Clomid and Anastrozole.

Just the other week, we switched over to 150 mg test cyp and HCG to keep deez nuts looks nice! Was wondering how Drugs Gear is doing these days and I?ve been looking at Gear Pro, pretty impressed so far. Wondering if anyone?s noticed issues related to this Covid shit with their sources. Blast and cruise is my new goal here. 

AND we now have a beautiful 2 year old baby girl!!

Before this Covid bullshit, I was very active in the gym, been doing decent at home though! Diet is on point and actually back to both my jobs in some capacity. 

I hope everyone is staying safe out there and keepin? on with those GAINS!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 3, 2020)

Welcome back!


----------



## brazey (May 3, 2020)

Welcome back...


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## ordawg1 (May 4, 2020)

Welcome ~~~


----------



## HFO3 (May 4, 2020)

Welcome to ASF! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kd916 (Jul 8, 2020)

Welcome


----------

